# What to feed my 3 rbp's??? ENHANCE COLOR??



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys, ive already posted some questions in a different place so if you feel i am over doing things just tell me and i can quit.

I have 3 rbp's at 1 inch right now. I have been feeding them feeder guppies, and frozen brine shrimp.

Is there anything that you would recommend i feed these babies to make them the healthiest they can be? and is there anything to enhance there colors? i know u can buy tetra color flakes and they really work on the tetras i used to have. Thanks guys


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

krill


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Earthworms (from the pet store, not your backyard!), Shrimp, Blood worms and every once in a while some beef heart.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

A good quality pellet will also help, too.

Cichlid pellets or Hikari Carnivore Sinking pellets.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

my p's color really seems to come out with shrimp and its an easy feed because you dont have to take it out of the tank if they dont eat it right away......i usually throw 2 whole raw shrimp in my tank before i go to bed and when i wake up clean up that way if they want a midnight snack its there instead of them eating the fins off each other......


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Krill and shrimp with the shell on is best for color.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with everyone up there, but I just wanted to welcome you to the fury. I hope that you like it here. Take advantage of the forums as long as you need the info, and they aren't all about the same thing. Enjoy!!!!
~Taylor~


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

I have had the best results feeding small piranhas (under 3 inches) bloodworms, shrimp, and krill. I prefer the frozen hikari bloodworms for 1 inch p's. Just break off a chunk and put it in a glass of semi warm water for like 30 seconds and dump it in. My p's went crazy for the stuff.
I also fed mine smelt from the local grocery store all chopped up in really small slices. Here is a small video of it. http://www.jcs-inc.net/rbpvsmelt.wmv


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I used crayons...not the little ones but the big fat ones. They really enjoyed the neon colors.







J/K Krill and shrimp worked wonderful for me. I also changed my gravel from tan and white to solid black, and they changed a whole lot darker just over night.


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

ive got black sand in my tank. Black sand darkens the color of the fish quite a bit. Ive noticed water changes help quite a bit. If you a do a 25% change once a the ps will have good color. But ya feeding them raw shrimp and cut up fish fillets will get them in good color.


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree with everyone here. Everyone here is very nice and dedicated to the hobby. I am pretty new to piranha keeping myself.

nomaddan: You mentioned earthworms and added "from the pet store and not your back yard"
I was just wondering why not from the back yard. Why would pet store worms be better? What about bait shops? Not trying to be a pain but honestly curious and would like to know before I make a mistake.
thanks. 
good luck and welcome clintard.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Worms from your backyard still have trace elements of the metals in the ground, not to mention your dog could have peed on that spot. Parasites from bird droppings and other things of the like could enter the worm then into your tank. Last I heard birds are carrying the West Nile. Worm farmers, and yes thats their name, use soil beds.


----------

